

Would you buy hacker clothing? - dethstarr

I am an artist and want to make a clothing line for hackers. I want to know if any of you would buy it? Do you like the idea?<p>It would kind of look like skater clothing, with t-shirts and cool art on the shirt that describes the hacker ethos.<p>The reason I want to do this is because I am friends with hackers and think they/you are  basically modern freedom-fighters.<p>I want to know if you guys like the idea of such a line. I also wanted to know if the community in general would think this was cool and if you/they think this would be respectful. I mean, you guys basically are the only people that can bend entire organizations to your will, or spur entire political movements. However, I want to be respectful of hackers and not step on toes, either.
======
kipsfi
I wouldn't.

I've gotten by just fine wearing what everyone else is wearing. hackers aren't
some "mythical beast". We're just like everyone else. Sure, there's some
features I thought that would be nice on articles of clothing, and could be
considered "hacker friendly". But these ideas would generally be viewed as
useful to anyone who lives in a modern technology-filled world, not just
hackers.

------
Exoseq
I would buy clothing that was utility oriented with high quality, maybe with
special tech oriented features, but not if it had "HACKER" plastered all over
it.... A logo on the tag would not be obtrusive.

~~~
gamechangr
I agree...I have seen a handful of T shirts with "hacker" or "cracker" and
it's not something most would buy.

Something cool.....without the word "Hacker" or very small

------
dethstarr
Thanks for the comments, guys. I really appreciate it.

Obviously, the clothing would have to look cool. I don't have enough money to
create LED clothing, but that's a great idea, too. :)

------
alias1
I would have to see the designs before comitting, but given like 95% of my
wardrobe is geeky shirts from thinkgeek, i'd say you have a fairly solid bet
in me.

------
mindcrime
Very possibly, yeah. I'd have to see what you have in mind to say for sure...

------
TheDoctorWho
I would, especially if the clothing involved leds

------
Exoseq
lillypad ready?

